# Lost dolby digital on sony BDP S570



## Ebux (Mar 12, 2011)

I went to watch transformers II the other day. When the movie started my avr said it was in PCM 48. I started checking everything and came to the conclusion it's only trans II and even worse only when the movie starts. Previews and menu screen are still in Dolby digital. All other blue rays and satellite work just fine. I have watched this disc before with no issues. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many True HD Blu-Rays are 24/48 for all Channels. While some are encoded at an higher Bit Rate, most BD's are actually 24/48.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ebux (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks JJ. I think I figured it out after some digging. My version of trans II is DTS - HD In English. All other languages are Dolby dig and play fine. My Sony avr only switchs HDMI it has to have an optic cable for audio , and the optic cables do not support DTS- HD.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry that I misunderstood your question. Indeed the only way to get the lossless Codecs (Uncompressed PCM, True HD, and DTS HD is either through HDMI or Multichannel Analog Outputs. 

What surprised me is just how many BD's while True HD or DTS-HD are still outputting 24/48 and not 24/192 or 24/88.2. I think this might be to allow for maximum compatibility as some AVR/SSP's cannot decode 192.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

